# كيفية تصنيع الدوائر الالكترونية في المنزل - فيديو



## تقنيات بالعربي (11 مارس 2012)

فيديو يبين طريقة عمل وتحميض الدوائر الالكترونية باستخدام مواد وأدوات موجودة في المنزل أو متوفرة في السوق

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T41GqM8w_T4


----------



## kh1lode (11 مارس 2012)

يعطيك الع ـآفيه


----------



## عبد الله مهنى (12 مارس 2012)

شكرأ جزيلا اخى الكريم
مقطع ممتاز


----------



## تقنيات بالعربي (12 مارس 2012)

شكرأ على التعليق


----------



## امير فلسطيني (20 مارس 2012)

*أشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم 
*


----------



## khaledaltabib (17 أغسطس 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية وبارك الله بك*


----------

